

A jQuery plugin that adds keyframe based events for CSS animations - i0nutzb
https://github.com/iamntz/jQuery-keyframe

======
tagawa
Looks like this is WebKit only. Any chance that jQuery.keyframe.js could have
vendor prefix support for Firefox, Opera & IE, similar to
libs/request_animation_frame.js ?

~~~
i0nutzb
Thanks for feedback.

Right now i wanted to work only on latest chrome. If i'll have some spare time
in next few days, maybe i'll try to make it cross browser.

